# Remember Mr. Reznor Smith?



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

My gorgeous second little foster boy for AMAR. I got some pics from his mommy yesterday and I want to share them with you. He is loving life. Here he is, from left to right,
1. On his Daddy's lap
2. Giving his skin sister a smooch
3. After grooming.
4. Getting a bath (loved this one)

So happy for him, he is happy boy and his anxiety issues have improved a lot. I'm sure they will completely disappear soon, it is evident he is getting a lot of love.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

He's so cute and they all seem so very happy. :chili::chili: Love that boy. So what's his name now? What a great family!!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Great pics!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy to see him with his new family. Thank you for his rescue and for bringing him and his new family such joy.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, I want to kiss his nosey! You must feel so awesome right now, Gigi. 
Xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, I do remember this boy, of course. How wonderful to get such a nice update. He looks very happy in his new home :wub: Thank you for sharing!


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

That is such a happily ever after. Love this kind of story!
P.S. He kinda looks like my Simmie 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Gigi, he is one happy little lover boy! It makes all the work & care totally worth it, eh?
I love what you guys accomplish. Give yourselves pats on the back & keep it up!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I remember this baby! I'm so happy he's in such a loving home. That's one lucky family!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Content and happy....what a great outcome. He look awesome in that first photo, that says it all. that and the licks : )


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I so love seeing updates from rescue babies in their new homes with their new families!!! :wub: :heart:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So very happy for this little guy!! He so deserves the life he has now. Thank you to everyone involved, especially you Gigi, for helping him!!!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

What a doll


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

He looks so happy and loved!!! What a happy ending :heart:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Wonderful. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

